# Subwoofer Startup Thump



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

My M&K MX100 makes a loud thump when powered on. I've tried changing outlets and using a surge protecter, but that doesn't stop it. I've read it could be a resistor or something in the plate amp. Can anyone suggest a different problem or maybe a fix other than removing the amp for repair ? It also has an electrical discharge of some kind shortly after it's turned off. Is this normal ?

Any advice will be appreciated.
Dave


----------

